# Are air-bags lowriding?



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone thinks air-bags are a part of true lowriding. Is a true lowrider somoene who has or is willing to go through the trials and tribulations of having hydraulics? Are airbags strictly for people scared to cut their car, or just dont feel like putting up with the mess and maintence of hydros


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yes it the new thing before if you didn't have cement bags in your tunk it was not a lowrider then came hydros now its air.who knows whats next


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

i think bags are only good for those who dont want the trials and tribulations, iwas going to go with those but hydros are so much sweeter...and in my eyes do alot more..as with being a true lowrider i would say yes only for the fact the a lowrider actually means to modify suspension in order to go lower or higher as needed or when wanting to and bags do do that


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

You can be a Lowrider in a car that’s just been lowered. So whether it has a way to go up and down at the flick of a switch shouldn’t matter. It’s not just whether it has hydraulics or not that makes a car a lowrider. Lots of Hot Rods over time have had hydraulics. Doesn’t make them Lowriders.

Its how you build the car that makes it what it is.

Just my opinion


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 19 2006, 11:11 PM~6405596
> *Just wondering if anyone thinks air-bags are a part of true lowriding. Is a true lowrider somoene who has or is willing to go through the trials and tribulations of having hydraulics? Are airbags strictly for people scared to cut their car, or just dont feel like putting up with the mess and maintence of hydros
> *


Exactly what u said! They're 4 people who r scared of cutting a car. Da same way dat big rims dont have shit 2 do with lowriding, air bags dont have shit 2 do with lowriding!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

just bag it homie do your thing fuck what everyoneels thinks uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 19 2006, 10:11 PM~6405596
> *Just wondering if anyone thinks air-bags are a part of true lowriding. Is a true lowrider somoene who has or is willing to go through the trials and tribulations of having hydraulics? Are airbags strictly for people scared to cut their car, or just dont feel like putting up with the mess and maintence of hydros
> *



Oh and in most cases you would still have to cut or weld something to the car's frame when installing bags.


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 19 2006, 10:30 PM~6405778
> *Oh and in most cases you would still have to cut or weld something to the car's frame when installing bags.
> *


NOT TRUE... THATS WHY THEY MAKE BOLT ON KITS... NO WELDING OR CUTTING INVOLVED....


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm bagged, i run a bag shop, got a bagged GMC, i had a turntable 62 impala....so am i a lowrider or not?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i had my truck juiced, but i got rid of them because i got tired of the mess and the batteries. so i switched over to bags, now i regret it. it looks kool cause its all slammed and shit, but then when you dump it, it makes that stupid ass air sound and kills it. somebody should make some airbags that have that kool buzz sound of hydraulics when you hit it. fuck this shit, im going back to hydros as soon as the shows are over.

bzzz, bzzzz, bzzzzz!!!!


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Oct 19 2006, 10:34 PM~6405815
> *NOT TRUE... THATS WHY THEY MAKE BOLT ON KITS... NO WELDING OR CUTTING INVOLVED....
> *



That’s not true for all cars. Some cars don’t have enough clearance room around the bags to avoid rubbing.

That’s why I said “most cases”


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

those who have seen my blazer can tell you i cut my shit up more then you would a regular set-up, i did the same as i would any lowrider car, did the frame and wrapped it and cut some notches in it......but i guess that ain't lowrider enough


----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

bags are for euro's and trucks. not your traditional lowrider like impala's etc.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

And for everybody that says in order to be a lowrider you have to have hydraulics. 

Are you saying a 39 Bomb that’s been restored to perfection lowered with 14x7 rims and 5:20's isn’t a Lowrider if it doesn’t have hydraulics?

Because that’s what it sounds like! 
And don’t give me that Oh it’s a Bomb that’s different because that’s BS. 

Sorry if I upset or offend anyone but it seems a bit hypocritical. I have seen a lot of cars with hydraulics that sit a foot off the ground and they are still considered lowriders.

I knew an old timer who grew up in the 40’s and 50’s and he would always tell me they would rather have the cars lowered all the time than install hydraulics. Same thing is going to happen with Bags. Eventually they will be widely acceptable.

And Bags have been used in automobile suspensions for about as long as maybe longer than hydraulics have. Maybe not in lowriders but they have been around a long time.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouth_@Oct 19 2006, 11:02 PM~6405942
> *bags are for euro's and trucks. not your traditional lowrider like impala's etc.
> *


i'll give you that, but i think with the times, they are more reliable.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 20 2006, 12:14 AM~6405623
> *yes it the new thing before if you didn't have cement bags in your tunk it was not a lowrider then came hydros now its air.who knows whats next
> *


i agree with nim its an evolution taking place and some people dont like change but it is necesary or else we would not be where we are at right now. we would still be at sand bags with probably gold piping on the sand bags them selves or some shit like that.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

In my opinion no, something about seeing an impala with bags that just pisses me off, I dont know why.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if you in a daily and need the trunk room i would say yeah,but on a cruiser i would say HELL NO!!!!!


----------



## Ball Breaker (Oct 9, 2002)

i guess its just personal preference. personally, an impala with bags just doesnt seem as "gangsta" as an impala with hydros. bags just arent traditional.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

so u wouldnt classify these as lowriders because they have bags???? :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have seen a hybrid system with both air and hydraulics so does that mean that the car was only half lowrider?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 20 2006, 06:52 AM~6406399
> *I have seen a hybrid system with both air and hydraulics so does that mean that the car was only half lowrider?
> *


it was bi sexual :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 20 2006, 05:56 AM~6406403
> *it was bi sexual :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 20 2006, 05:52 AM~6406399
> *I have seen a hybrid system with both air and hydraulics so does that mean that the car was only half lowrider?
> *



pics?


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 06:24 AM~6406487
> *pics?
> *


x2


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

i think if we are going to compare bags with hydros. im gonna say only true lowriders have aircraft set ups also true lowriders have daytons 5.20s or 155/80 thats it :nono: chinas


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TELL ya what..i think as long as you can ride low and slow no matter if its juice or air your lowriding..i just think if you have air its not conidered traditional


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

on a serious note air ride is the future now look at showtime only selling air universal air joe ray and oishi own it and look at lowrider magazine at least one car a month has air ride both esystems have advantages and disadvantages it all depends on the person i personally like air less maintenece and also less stress on the frame i think for driving long trips etc air for clowning on the streets hydralics has the power and the speed :biggrin: i sell and install air if anyone has any questions please feel free to ask


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 07:24 AM~6406487
> *pics?
> *


THERE WAS A TRUCK I BELIEVE, THAT GOT SETUP OF THE MONTH IN LRM ONCE.. THAT HAD BOTY BAGS AND PUMPS. BUT HELL IF IM GONNA DIG THRU 8971923749218374283 ISSUES OF LRM TO FIND IT.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 20 2006, 07:04 AM~6406923
> *i think if we are going to compare bags with hydros. im gonna say only true lowriders have aircraft set ups also true lowriders have daytons 5.20s or 155/80 thats it  :nono: chinas
> *


Let me see your old school, on "D" and set up please.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Air bags seem pointless to me. Hydraulics are fun to use. Airbags are more of a way to get over speed bumps, I figure if you cant drive your car low dont lower it.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 20 2006, 02:56 AM~6406403
> *it was bi sexual :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't give a fawk........ I've had hydros jerry crul juice all over my trunk..........but now i'm on Air homie. I feel like I'm floating flying down the 101.

by the way, I don't know who those ZZ-top looking guys are. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Bags have a purpose and can be just as much $$$ and headache as Hydraulics. If I was going to drive the car often, cruise long trips, I would ride air, for show, hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 09:47 AM~6407857
> *Let me see your old school, on "D" and set up please.
> *



i was talking garbage thtas why i posted afterwards by the way i really like your 58


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Ive got bags. If people dont like my ride, fuck em, I dont care.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 20 2006, 11:42 AM~6408135
> *Ive got bags. If people dont like my ride, fuck em, I dont care.
> 
> 
> ...




NICE CADDY!!!!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it's a matter of opinion, some people think their's is more important than others. at the end of the day it doesn't fucken matter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Oct 20 2006, 01:59 PM~6408284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> it's a matter of opinion, some people think their's is more important than others. at the end of the day it doesn't fucken matter.
> ...


man, the "beating a dead horse" animation is the best addition to a topic like this anyone could ever add.



a 58 with bags, that lays frame, with knock-offs, is a lowrider, wtf else could it be?? suxoneforlifes 61 impala is a lowrider, what else would you call it?? these topics are stupid really. the only problem i have with bags are the setups, i would like to see more chromed out parts and hardlines, but eitherway airbags is a part of lowriding now, arguing the point isnt going to change that. i dont think i would ever put bags on my personal car, but im not gonna say its not part of lowriding, now days its a preference.


and to all the people who are saying its not traditional think about it this way, what would you rather classify as a lowrider, a 64 impala with knock-offs and bags, or a 90's mustang with knock-offs and hydraulics?? the answer is easy, and I am sure more real lowrider clubs would take in the 64 impala, and laugh at the mustang.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 20 2006, 01:40 PM~6408587
> *man, the "beating a dead horse" animation is the best addition to a topic like this anyone could ever add.
> a 58 with bags, that lays frame, with knock-offs, is a lowrider, wtf else could it be?? suxoneforlifes 61 impala is a lowrider, what else would you call it?? these topics are stupid really. the only problem i have with bags are the setups, i would like to see more chromed out parts and hardlines, but eitherway airbags is a part of lowriding now, arguing the point isnt going to change that. i dont think i would ever put bags on my personal car, but im not gonna say its not part of lowriding, now days its a preference.
> and to all the people who are saying its not traditional think about it this way, what would you rather classify as a lowrider, a 64 impala with knock-offs and bags, or a 90's mustang with knock-offs and hydraulics?? the answer is easy, and I am sure more real lowrider clubs would take in the 64 impala, and laugh at the mustang.
> *



true


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 20 2006, 05:45 AM~6406397
> *so u wouldnt classify these as lowriders because they have bags???? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that shit! :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: That shit is stupid! :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 12:06 PM~6407951
> *I don't give a fawk........ I've had hydros jerry crul juice all over my trunk..........but now i'm on Air homie.  I feel like I'm floating flying down the 101.
> 
> by the way, I don't know who those ZZ-top looking guys are. :biggrin:
> ...


:roflmao:

58 looking firme Che! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 20 2006, 01:40 PM~6408587
> *man, the "beating a dead horse" animation is the best addition to a topic like this anyone could ever add.
> a 58 with bags, that lays frame, with knock-offs, is a lowrider, wtf else could it be?? suxoneforlifes 61 impala is a lowrider, what else would you call it?? these topics are stupid really. the only problem i have with bags are the setups, i would like to see more chromed out parts and hardlines, but eitherway airbags is a part of lowriding now, arguing the point isnt going to change that. i dont think i would ever put bags on my personal car, but im not gonna say its not part of lowriding, now days its a preference.
> and to all the people who are saying its not traditional think about it this way, what would you rather classify as a lowrider, a 64 impala with knock-offs and bags, or a 90's mustang with knock-offs and hydraulics?? the answer is easy, and I am sure more real lowrider clubs would take in the 64 impala, and laugh at the mustang.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2006, 02:22 PM~6408803
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 02:51 PM~6409023
> *I like it.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2006, 11:22 AM~6408803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin clean seth :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Bagged - I do not consider it lifted....









My monte SS is not the "typical" lowrider but I still consider it one....I could care less if you think it is or it isn't. I still show at Lowrider shows and I consider it a lowrider. I used to have a couple of lifted (hydros) cars and I prefer the hydros over the bags. My bag setup is pretty simple so the response is probably equivent to a car with 2 or 3 batteries and an old school pump 

The other benifit of the bags are I don't have to worry about not being charged or oil in my trunk - obviously.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 12:06 PM~6407951
> *I don't give a fawk........ I've had hydros jerry crul juice all over my trunk..........but now i'm on Air homie.  I feel like I'm floating flying down the 101.
> 
> by the way, I don't know who those ZZ-top looking guys are.  :biggrin:
> ...


HEY FOOL.. THATS MY POPS.. SO LAY OFF SUCKA!! MY MOMS WAS A FREAK, AND DID DIRTY BIKERS ALL DA TIME.. 

:angry:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

In my opinion, bags are considered lowriding, as long as the car can be considered a lowrider. lowrider to me means a luxurious car with small wheels and lower to the ground then stock. Even if the car doesnt have bags or hydros, I still would consider it a lowrider as long as it meets that criteria and is clean. however, the s10s you see with 24s and bags... I dont consider that lowriding.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

And I'de say a true lowrider is the person, not the car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 20 2006, 03:44 PM~6409447
> *And I'de say a true lowrider is the person, not the car.
> *


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 12:43 PM~6407836
> *THERE WAS A TRUCK I BELIEVE, THAT GOT SETUP OF THE MONTH IN LRM ONCE..  THAT HAD BOTY BAGS AND PUMPS.  BUT HELL IF IM GONNA DIG THRU 8971923749218374283 ISSUES OF LRM TO FIND IT.
> 
> 
> *


and a honda civic 4 door, pretty stupid IMO


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

i consider a lowrider on 13's or 14's SPOKES!!!! suspension work done ..... either way if u see a car on some 13's or 14's u know in what direction hes heaed towards...hes aiming to make his car a lowrider..... thats stupid if u classify a car not being a "LOWRIDER becuase it has airbags...and for the ignorant people saying bags are slow and sound bad when the air is bad....toooo bad they have silencers for the dumps now awadays and ive had an airbag setup THAT HOPPED and clowned on ppl whos had juice setups and have outhopped some also...so i dont see whats the difference with bags and juice....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it just aint the same.


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

my car have bags n yes its a lowrider


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2006, 03:56 PM~6409942
> *it just aint the same.
> *


lmao??? ok u either have a switch box or switches mounted on the dash.....u get ur fingers....u flick a switch...up ur car goes ....how is it not the same?????? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

I PERFER JUICE AND ALLWAYS WILL AND I DO AN ASS OF SETUPS
BUT LETS FACE IT THERE ARE A LOT OF FOOLS THAT JUST CAN'T DEAL 
WITH IT. THAT'S WHY THERE IS AIR. I HAVE ALOT OF FRIENDS THAT JUST 
DON'T GET HYDRO'S AND NEVER WILL BE ABLE TO NO MATTER
HOW BAD THEY WANT TO!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Oct 20 2006, 03:04 PM~6409983
> *lmao??? ok u either have a switch box or switches mounted on the dash.....u get ur fingers....u flick a switch...up ur car goes ....how is it not the same?????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


its just not the same. open the trunk of a 4 to show some air tanks and compressor might as well keep the trunk closed.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Oct 20 2006, 10:59 AM~6408284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> it's a matter of opinion, some people think their's is more important than others. at the end of the day it doesn't fucken matter.
> ...


Look at them little dudes beat that horse. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2006, 02:56 PM~6409942
> *it just aint the same.
> *


You are so right............smoother ride, and it will last longer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2006, 01:22 PM~6408803
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Time for a NOS trunk mat. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 20 2006, 04:06 PM~6409990
> *I PERFER JUICE AND ALLWAYS WILL AND I DO AN ASS OF SETUPS
> BUT LETS FACE IT THERE ARE A LOT OF FOOLS THAT JUST CAN'T DEAL
> WITH IT. THAT'S WHY THERE IS AIR. I HAVE ALOT OF FRIENDS THAT JUST
> ...



PICS OF YOUR RIDE???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since it look like u gotta take the tanks out to replace the mats might as well throw them in the trash while their out and replace them with the proper equipment.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

^ SixOne does your car make that pss, pss noise??? I thought I remember reading one time that yours didn't :dunno: Just wondering cuz I'd consider putting bags on my daily


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

what kind of compressor is that oin the 61 dc500?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I think juice rides better than air if you have accumulators. I used to have air on my caddy, and I didnt like it. Didnt get the preformance I wanted. But if it has air, hydros, or is just lowered, and it has spokes and looks clean, its still a lowrider. As long as you're the lowrider then your car will be a lowrider.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 20 2006, 07:03 PM~6410357
> *^ SixOne does your car make that pss, pss noise??? I thought I remember reading one time that yours didn't :dunno: Just wondering cuz I'd consider putting bags on my daily
> *


spend 20 bucks on mufflers and it will make the gay ass noise disappear.. you can kida see them here stuck in each of the lower valves... made a huge difference. People couldnt tell if this car was juiced or bagged.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Oct 20 2006, 06:03 PM~6410357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Those are the monsterous Thomas TA-4101's, weigh about 26lbs a piece and very similar to the size of a hydraulic gate.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

bags , hydros its all the same . the car goes up, the car goes down ya feel me?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 20 2006, 09:19 PM~6411417
> *spend 20 bucks on mufflers and it will make the gay ass noise disappear..  you can kida see them here stuck in each of the lower valves...  made a huge difference.  People couldnt tell if this car was juiced or bagged.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Bags just don't seem right for lowriders.I think of it as like for instance a Honda compared to a Chevy .a Honda is a girls car and a Chevy is a mans car. Air bags are for **** and juice are for the men. Bags are for people who don't know how to get dirty. IF i ever have any thing bagged it would probably be for my lady because she couldn't handle the ride of hydraulics. Ive noticed a lot cars in northern Cali are getting bagged and when the hit their switch it kills the look of there car. some look cool as fuck just as long as they don't hit there switches.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Oct 20 2006, 11:22 PM~6412169
> *Bags just don't seem right for lowriders.I think of it as like for instance a Honda compared to a Chevy .a Honda is a girls car and a Chevy is a mans car. Air bags are for **** and juice are for the men. Bags are for people who don't know how to get dirty. IF i ever have any thing bagged it would probably be for my lady because she couldn't handle the ride of hydraulics. Ive noticed a lot cars in northern Cali are getting bagged and when the hit their switch it kills the look of there car. some look cool as fuck just as long as they don't hit there switches.
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Oct 20 2006, 11:22 PM~6412169
> *Bags just don't seem right for lowriders.I think of it as like for instance a Honda compared to a Chevy .a Honda is a girls car and a Chevy is a mans car. Air bags are for **** and juice are for the men. Bags are for people who don't know how to get dirty. IF i ever have any thing bagged it would probably be for my lady because she couldn't handle the ride of hydraulics. Ive noticed a lot cars in northern Cali are getting bagged and when the hit their switch it kills the look of there car. some look cool as fuck just as long as they don't hit there switches.
> *



must be alot of gay dudes then, seeing how the most common bagged ride you will see is an s-10


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Oct 20 2006, 10:36 PM~6412248
> *must be alot of gay dudes then, seeing how the most common bagged ride you will see is an s-10
> *


I need to ride in another bagged ride. I rode in a s-10 with bags and it rode like shit. We had to ride with the front lifted higher than the back and homie said it had to be in the middle, not too high, not too low to get the best ride quality. I dont know alot about bags but the hydraulics I put in my girls car ride smooth at any height.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 20 2006, 06:03 PM~6410357
> *^ SixOne does your car make that pss, pss noise??? I thought I remember reading one time that yours didn't :dunno: Just wondering cuz I'd consider putting bags on my daily
> *


about two yaers ago i met a guy who put some kind of whistle to give you that hydro sound he made it himself. i really didnt care for it at the time but now that i think about it it was pretty cool. i would not do it im going pesco baby.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

I personally think that spokes and bags just dont mix, but to each his own. As for 

smooth ride and realiability I have had no problems with my 2 pump 6 battery set-up running 72 volts to the nose with an adex. My 93 fleetwood is driven daily taken on long trips with chrome undies, and I also have boys that roll bags for that lowrod look. I am not prejudice against them I just perfer the dip'n of dros than the stiff up and down motion of bags. 

dros gots the rhythm, and bags is like a person at the club doing the same two step.
but remember thats my opinion, roll what the fuck you want just dont roll a donk!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i voted no on accident :twak:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

lowrider or not?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FUCK BAGS I HAD MINE SINCE 00"HOPPOS DID THEM DOWN SOUTH...YA I WAS ONE OF THE 1ST TO HOP ON THEM IN SJ......AINT NOTHING LIKE JUICE


----------



## CONRETECRACKER (Jul 19, 2005)

BAGS ARE WILL GIVE YOU A SOFT RIDE, HYDROS WILL GIVE YOU A HARD RIDE, I THINK BAGS ARE FOR DELICATE CARS, PERSONALY HOP YOUR SHIT TILL IT BREAKS!
HYDROS 4 EVER!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 21 2006, 01:32 AM~6412713
> *about two yaers ago i met a guy who put some kind of whistle to give you that hydro sound he made it himself. i really didnt care for it at the time but now that i think about it it was pretty cool. i would not do it im going pesco baby.
> *


That's cool, if I got bags it would be for my daily. Pumps and harlines for the 68


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I guess I should clarify my point a bit, cuz I'm not the one to make useless ass topics. I guess its more about the person than it's about the car. I can see how a traditional CAR could be considered a lowrider w/ bags and spokes. I'm wondering if a person who installs bags is making the same sacrifices as someone who takes the time to cut thier ride, wrap the frame, and chrome it out. I don't know man.........it just seems like bags are a temporary shortcut to lowriding. For people concerned about the value of thier car. When I first got my impala, for a brief second I considered bagging it, cuz everyone talked about how clean it was, and how valuable it would be. Fuck that shit I cut that bitch up the first chance I got. It's worth less w/ a full frame off resto and wrap w/ chrome undies, than it would be if I would have left it stock.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 21 2006, 01:24 PM~6413872
> *I guess I should clarify my point a bit, cuz I'm not the one to make useless ass topics. I guess its more about the person than it's about the car. I can see how a traditional CAR could be considered a lowrider w/ bags and spokes. I'm wondering if a person who installs bags is making the same sacrifices as someone who takes the time to cut thier ride, wrap the frame, and chrome it out. I don't know man.........it just seems like bags are a temporary shortcut to lowriding. For people concerned about the value of thier car. When I first got my impala, for a brief second I considered bagging it, cuz everyone talked about how clean it was, and how valuable it would be. Fuck that shit I cut that bitch up the first chance I got. It's worth less w/ a full frame off resto and wrap w/ chrome undies, than it would be if I would have left it stock.
> *



shit I put more time into bagging the first 64 than I did juicing the first 63. When I bagged the 4, nobody else was really doing it so it took *a lot *of reasearch and development to get it proper. When I juiced the tre, fuck, I just looked at pics of what everyone else had done and did the same shit. Just a little research and absolutely no development. So I'd say ya, some guys make the same, if not more, sacrifices to bag their ride instead of juicing it. As far as you saying it seems like a shortcut :twak: to you good sir.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 21 2006, 01:18 PM~6414052
> *shit I put more time into bagging the first 64 than I did juicing the first 63.  When I bagged the 4, nobody else was really doing it so it took a lot of reasearch and development to get it proper.  When I juiced the tre, fuck, I just looked at pics of what everyone else had done and did the same shit.  Just a little research and absolutely no development.  So I'd say ya, some guys make the same, if not more, sacrifices to bag their ride instead of juicing it.  As far as you saying it seems like a shortcut :twak: to you good sir.
> *


there are of course exceptions in every-case. Like that Skandalous cat doing a frame off bagged ride. You are right some people do put alot of work if not more into their rides, but you have to admit in general, there is no where near as much worked involved. And besides you just like making shit hard for yourself, so you feel smarter :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Airbags are about as lowrider as tweed interior.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Oct 21 2006, 02:28 PM~6414086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 21 2006, 07:12 AM~6413126
> *lowrider or not?
> 
> 
> ...



Pop the trunk and I'll tell you. :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2006, 10:14 PM~6405623
> *yes it the new thing before if you didn't have cement bags in your trunk it was not a lowrider then came hydros now its air.who knows whats next
> *


*Lowriding is something you have in your heart.*


----------



## kandi66 (Jul 22, 2006)

Look at my shit in dec issue of lowrider page 68 candy impala on bags tell me it;s not a lowrider kiss my ass


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 21 2006, 09:24 AM~6413872
> *I guess I should clarify my point a bit, cuz I'm not the one to make useless ass topics. I guess its more about the person than it's about the car. I can see how a traditional CAR could be considered a lowrider w/ bags and spokes. I'm wondering if a person who installs bags is making the same sacrifices as someone who takes the time to cut thier ride, wrap the frame, and chrome it out. I don't know man.........it just seems like bags are a temporary shortcut to lowriding. For people concerned about the value of thier car. When I first got my impala, for a brief second I considered bagging it, cuz everyone talked about how clean it was, and how valuable it would be. Fuck that shit I cut that bitch up the first chance I got. It's worth less w/ a full frame off resto and wrap w/ chrome undies, than it would be if I would have left it stock.
> *


Trudawg, I personally would not compare hydros VS bags in terms of sacrafices because they are both alot of work and expense. I think that alot poeple lowriding sacrafice alot of their money and time building what they can afford. Lowriding is a lifestyle.....making your ride stand-out, making it better than stock etc. spending as much as you can afford.....whether it turns out to be a sweepstakes winner or not depends on how much $$$$ you spend.

This is a difficult subject to talk about, but fuck it, its better than talking about some other bullshit that goes on LIL.....

Keep up the questions!!! I'm intersted on what poeple think.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 21 2006, 02:18 PM~6414052
> *shit I put more time into bagging the first 64 than I did juicing the first 63.  When I bagged the 4, nobody else was really doing it so it took a lot of reasearch and development to get it proper.  When I juiced the tre, fuck, I just looked at pics of what everyone else had done and did the same shit.  Just a little research and absolutely no development.  So I'd say ya, some guys make the same, if not more, sacrifices to bag their ride instead of juicing it.  As far as you saying it seems like a shortcut :twak: to you good sir.
> *


hell yeah, u can do a nice juice install on a impala in a weekend easily


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

i personally prefer juice but i wouldnt call a clean ride that fits all the description of a lowrider a non lowrider it dont matter to me as long as we all continue ridin and keep on with the tradition of lowriding, everyone has their preference if we all build the same shit what's the purpose of lowriding? the whole idea is to come up with something different and bags are one of the new options just like sandbags and cutting springs was in the past. just my 2 cents. :biggrin:


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

inorder for lowriding to grow we need to accept change. this does not mean we all have to have bags or juice its all about the individual. i truley dont understand why they compare donks to lowriders not one thiong in common. i think if we compare lowrods to lowriders we can look at the changes and compare. i know this is a little off the subject look at the way hotrodding has evolved you have the guys that will never build a car with billit or put bags or updated parts in their car. i think lowriding is heading in the same direction you have the guys that will forever roll 13s and hydros and you will have the individuals that roll bags big rims fiberglass interiors but still are part of the lowriding scene


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 21 2006, 10:24 AM~6413872
> *I guess I should clarify my point a bit, cuz I'm not the one to make useless ass topics. I guess its more about the person than it's about the car. I can see how a traditional CAR could be considered a lowrider w/ bags and spokes. I'm wondering if a person who installs bags is making the same sacrifices as someone who takes the time to cut thier ride, wrap the frame, and chrome it out. I don't know man.........it just seems like bags are a temporary shortcut to lowriding. For people concerned about the value of thier car. When I first got my impala, for a brief second I considered bagging it, cuz everyone talked about how clean it was, and how valuable it would be. Fuck that shit I cut that bitch up the first chance I got. It's worth less w/ a full frame off resto and wrap w/ chrome undies, than it would be if I would have left it stock.
> *


You have no idea how many of these " :uh: " I get from people who did not agree with me bagging, lifting it or puting spokes on my shit. I built my shit for the streets, to sit frame, for everyone to enjoy. Not for it to sit behind a glass case and whatch it go up in value. All the 58's I see around here are on stocks, or they are not on the streets. Sorry to all the ones that felt I should have gone with juice, but I think at least half of you know that I would never hop or 3 wheel my shit cause it would just look right.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

I just bagged my 95 caprice and i love it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 21 2006, 12:24 PM~6413872
> *I don't know man.........it just seems like bags are a temporary shortcut to lowriding. For people concerned about the value of thier car.
> *


Truth of the matter is Air ride is here to stay, accept it as another method of getting low. There is nothing temporary about it for lowriding, temporary would be more or less loading your trunk with sandbags or heating your coils! Air ride definitely brings back that traditional aspect of lowriding, getting your ride as low as possible. When most traditionals nowadays don't even lay out and most have over extended a-arms and nose bleed lockups(Nothing traditional about that.)

More and more traditional cars are being built with the use of air and will continue to. Those who don't accept it, well, get over your ignorant and stubborn ways. Air ride has been around since the 1950's and has come a long way, Air ride is the "Universal Suspension" for today's automotive market accepted by Street Rodders, Lowriders, Choppers, Imports, Truckers and Mini Truckers.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 21 2006, 05:26 PM~6415020
> *You have no idea how many of these " :uh: " I get from people who did not agree with me bagging, lifting it or puting spokes on my shit.  I built my shit for the streets, to sit frame, for everyone to enjoy.  Not for it to sit behind a glass case and whatch it go up in value.  All the 58's I see around here are on stocks, or they are not on the streets.  Sorry to all the ones that felt I should have gone with juice, but I think at least half of you know that I would never hop or 3 wheel my shit cause it would just look right.
> *


More pics of the 58! :biggrin: Topics arent good unless we get more pics!


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2006, 08:56 PM~6416761
> *Truth of the matter is Air ride is here to stay, accept it as another method of getting low. There is nothing temporary about it for lowriding, temporary would be more or less loading your trunk with sandbags or heating your coils! Air ride definitely brings back that traditional aspect of lowriding, getting your ride as low as possible. When most traditionals nowadays don't even lay out and most have overextended a-arms and nose bleed lockups.(Nothing traditional about that.)
> 
> More and more traditional cars are being built with the use of air and will continue to. Those who don't accept it, well, get over your ignorant and stubborn ways. Air ride has been around since the 1950's and has come a long way, Air ride is the "Universal Suspension" for today's automotive market accepted by Street Rodders, Lowriders, Choppers, Imports, Truckers and Mini Truckers.
> ...


Preach on!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 21 2006, 11:07 PM~6416849
> *Preach on!
> *


:wave:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 11:06 AM~6407951
> *I don't give a fawk........ I've had hydros jerry crul juice all over my trunk..........but now i'm on Air homie.  I feel like I'm floating flying down the 101.
> 
> by the way, I don't know who those ZZ-top looking guys are. :biggrin:
> ...


Damn homie nice fuckin ride


----------



## Mleperchaun (Nov 26, 2005)

I perfer juice to air but my car in some peoples eyes still don't think my car is a "lowrider" so it really do'nt matter bagged or juice[img=http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/7962/picture02wb2.th.jpg] [img=http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8172/picture074qo2.th.jpg] :uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Oct 21 2006, 09:13 PM~6416895
> *Damn homie nice fuckin ride
> *


Thanks Homie,


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

quote=SIXONEFORLIFE,Oct 21 2006, 09:02 PM~6416810]
More pics of the 58! :biggrin: Topics arent good unless we get more pics! 
[/quote]

Just for you Seth man. No where as clean as that 61 I know so much about but :biggrin:


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

I think this car would be classified as a lowrider. Its low, with wire wheels and clean. I think putting air on a vehicle is a little easier then juice due to less welding. You dont have to build a battery rack that hold eight batteries and weld it to the frame and worry about buckling the quarter panels. I like air because there is no mess and it rides smooth and it frees up the trunk for a massive stereo. But I do like to flip the switch on a juiced ride too.


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

LIKE MY BOYS SAY BAGS FOR ****....
IF YOU CANT HIT IT WHATS THE POINT....
GOD BLESS U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OOPS MY BAD I THOUGHT U SNEEZED.., IT WAS YOUR TANKS FILLING UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SORRY :biggrin:


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

I think if your rides suspension looks like this picture above who gives a shit what people think.


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Oct 21 2006, 10:57 PM~6417559
> *LIKE MY BOYS SAY BAGS FOR ****....
> IF YOU CANT HIT IT WHATS THE POINT....
> GOD BLESS U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OOPS MY BAD I THOUGHT U SNEEZED.., IT WAS YOUR TANKS FILLING UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SORRY  :biggrin:
> *



Ignorant and narrowminded.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Oct 22 2006, 12:57 AM~6417559
> *LIKE MY BOYS SAY BAGS FOR ****....
> IF YOU CANT HIT IT WHATS THE POINT....
> GOD BLESS U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OOPS MY BAD I THOUGHT U SNEEZED.., IT WAS YOUR TANKS FILLING UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SORRY  :biggrin:
> *


when you say "bags are for ****" thats a diss not only to the character of a person but everything else that follows the person wich include their ride and the club they rep, so think about what you say. So alot of you dumb asses shut the fuck up cuz some of your homies tthat are in a lowrider club are also ridding on bags.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> quote=SIXONEFORLIFE,Oct 21 2006, 09:02 PM~6416810]
> More pics of the 58! :biggrin: Topics arent good unless we get more pics!


Just for you Seth man. *No where as clean as that 61* I know so much about but :biggrin: 









[/quote]
I highly doubt that, but thanks! the 58 is looking good!


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

Most people who use bags on lowriders are just scared of juice and don't want to put the time in to juice a car right. They can just slap on some bags and there done.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Oct 22 2006, 11:01 AM~6418847
> *Most people who use bags on lowriders are just scared of juice and don't want to put the time in to juice a car right.  They can just slap on some bags and there done.
> *


:roflmao: 

*IGNORANT.*


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Say what you want but a true lowrider with have hydraulics. 

Bags are just an easy way out. Everyone knows for the most part it take more time, money, and effort to install and maintain hydraulics. But if you are a true lowrider its worth it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 22 2006, 11:04 AM~6418855
> *Say what you want but a true lowrider with have hydraulics.
> 
> Bags are just an easy way out. Everyone knows for the most part it take more time, money, and effort to install and maintain hydraulics. But if you are a true lowrider its worth it.
> *


Truth of the matter is Air ride is here to stay, accept it as another method of getting low. There is nothing temporary about it for lowriding, temporary would be more or less loading your trunk with sandbags or heating your coils! Air ride definitely brings back that traditional aspect of lowriding, getting your ride as low as possible. When most traditionals nowadays don't even lay out and most have over extended a-arms and nose bleed lockups(Nothing traditional about that.)

More and more traditional cars are being built with the use of air and will continue to. Those who don't accept it, well, get over your ignorant and stubborn ways. Air ride has been around since the 1950's and has come a long way, Air ride is the "Universal Suspension" for today's automotive market accepted by Street Rodders, Lowriders, Choppers, Imports, Truckers and Mini Truckers.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

<-----------True to the bone lowrider im reping pescos no easy way out there


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2006, 10:20 AM~6418912
> *Truth of the matter is Air ride is here to stay, accept it as another method of getting low. There is nothing temporary about it for lowriding, temporary would be more or less loading your trunk with sandbags or heating your coils! Air ride definitely brings back that traditional aspect of lowriding, getting your ride as low as possible. When most traditionals nowadays don't even lay out and most have over extended a-arms and nose bleed lockups(Nothing traditional about that.)
> 
> More and more traditional cars are being built with the use of air and will continue to. Those who don't accept it, well, get over your ignorant and stubborn ways. Air ride has been around since the 1950's and has come a long way, Air ride is the "Universal Suspension" for today's automotive market accepted by Street Rodders, Lowriders, Choppers, Imports, Truckers and Mini Truckers.
> *


said nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA+Oct 21 2006, 09:57 PM~6417559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen alot of shitty hydraulic set-ups just slapped in...Explain what you mean by "juicing a car right".




> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 22 2006, 08:04 AM~6418855
> *Say what you want but a true lowrider with have hydraulics.
> 
> Bags are just an easy way out. Everyone knows for the most part it take more time, money, and effort to install and maintain hydraulics. But if you are a true lowrider its worth it.
> *


Show us your time and money. Post your set-up.


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

Damn after reading all this shit I finaly see how many ignorant or plain out retarded members we have on this site :uh:


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

I was saying hydraulics take more time to do right people see these people slap on hydraulics and there cars break and shit. So they bolt on bags and and go.


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2006, 09:04 AM~6418853
> *:roflmao:
> 
> IGNORANT.
> *


Pussy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Oct 22 2006, 12:41 PM~6419219
> *Pussy
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the name of the game is get low, not get gay.


----------



## kukuy65 (Aug 19, 2006)

I got both set ups and i love both of them...So do "Traditional" lowriders still use tape players with CD changers?? Do they *have* to listen to Oldies all the time? I got my ipod full of Tejano, Banda and Hip hop and even some dam Mozart. Lowriders come in all shapes and colors, Like a previous homie said it's all in the persons attitude...Man, can't we all just show our fellow homie a little respect, Besides who decides what is "acceptable" for a traditional lowrider, Thats like saying you ain't mexican unless you cross the mutha fuk'n bridge...By the way my name is Kukuy65 and I approve this message...bitches


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Lo*Lystics 63 rag featured in this months LRM.


















Lo*Lystics 64 rag laid out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i have yet to see an air bag setup that make me say damn i wanna get air bags now.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2006, 12:14 PM~6419319
> *i have yet to see an air bag setup that make me say damn i wanna get air bags now.
> *


Agreed.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2006, 01:14 PM~6419319
> *i have yet to see an air bag setup that make me say damn i wanna get air bags now.
> *


It's too bad this 64rag on air is clownin your ass.

:biggrin: 

Dan from Imperials C.C. El Paso Old 64 rag...


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2006, 11:05 AM~6419304
> *
> 
> 
> ...



than maybe you should remove those rocker mouldings because they are mighty gay.


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

airbags are for minitrucks, suv's, and streetrods ,, a *REAL* lowrider should never have a airbag set-up,, nuf said


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Oct 22 2006, 11:33 AM~6419395
> *airbags are for minitrucks, suv's, and streetrods ,, a lowrider should never have a airbag set-up,, nuf said
> *



than a lowrider should never have hydraulics either , it should have cut coils and sandbags.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Oct 22 2006, 01:33 PM~6419395
> *airbags are for minitrucks, suv's, and streetrods ,, a lowrider should never have a airbag set-up,, nuf said
> *


Go back and read my post. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2006, 11:31 AM~6419384
> *It's too bad this 64rag on air is clownin your ass.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


nice car seen it in person, have you?

why dont u get off his dick?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 22 2006, 11:34 AM~6419401
> *than a lowrider should never have hydraulics either ,  it should have cut coils and sandbags.
> *


who lowrides in canada???


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2006, 10:35 AM~6419407
> *Go back and read my post. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i rest my case :uh:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2006, 11:39 AM~6419417
> *who lowrides in canada???
> *



Who needs to finish that tall glass STFU!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on the other hand ive seen plenty of hydraulic setups that make me say damn i wanna lift my car


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

nuff said


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 22 2006, 12:47 PM~6419452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


then he realized that juice was the way to go :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 22 2006, 11:54 AM~6419487
> *then he realized that juice was the way to go :biggrin:
> *



He made it to where he is without juice


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

Is air-bags lowriding?, *end all debate*

Are you a true Lowrider, if you ride bags? 

Yes [ 47 ] [31.97%] 
*No [ 58 ] [39.46%]* 
Doesn't matter [ 42 ] [28.57%] 
Total Votes: 147 




close thread :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Oct 22 2006, 11:58 AM~6419498
> *Is air-bags lowriding?, end all debate
> 
> Are you a true Lowrider, if you ride bags?
> ...



2:1


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2006, 01:14 PM~6419319
> *i have yet to see an air bag setup that make me say damn i wanna get air bags now.
> *


Ive seen trunks for hydraulics that make me wanna scratch my head.


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

I think this is a stupid topic!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Oct 22 2006, 02:18 PM~6419574
> *I think this is a stupid topic!
> *


 :biggrin: It certainly is.... You can thank Tru Dawg for this one.


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

sixoneforlife why do you care so much that people accept airbags. If thats what you like thats cool as long as you like it thats all that matters.


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

I personally don't care if people use bags its there car but I would take hydraulics any day over bags theres more to be different with juice than bags.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Oct 22 2006, 02:20 PM~6419584
> *sixoneforlife why do you care so much that people accept airbags. If thats what you like thats cool as long as you like it thats all that matters.
> *




You are absolutely right why should I care.

hydraulics or air, it's all good in my book.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> Just for you Seth man. *No where as clean as that 61* I know so much about but :biggrin:


I highly doubt that, but thanks! the 58 is looking good!
[/quote]

You know what I mean homie........ and I wont go back and forth with compliments, you know your car is cleaner than an operating table.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 22 2006, 11:54 AM~6419487
> *then he realized that juice was the way to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I have seen this car on the street.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2006, 12:14 PM~6419552
> *Ive seen trunks for hydraulics that make me wanna scratch my head.
> 
> 
> ...


what we doin gettin moneywhat they doin hatin on us

u forgot to post the finish product..


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 21 2006, 11:38 AM~6414122
> *Airbags are about as lowrider as tweed interior.
> *









sure about that last part?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 22 2006, 01:22 PM~6419124
> *Show us your time and money. Post your set-up.
> *


Heres my shit. Now i never said its the best but it is nice and built right. And between my frame work and setup i have about $8000 invested and thats not paying anyone to do the install or put the frame in. Sorry my shit doesnt bolt in :uh: 

























Its just a hopper. Now lets see your shit??


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Oct 22 2006, 02:12 PM~6420031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres ogcaddy when u need him, must be out cleaning his tools


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 22 2006, 05:20 PM~6420068
> * Sorry my shit doesnt bolt in
> *



did you weld your pumps to the rack then?


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2006, 02:43 PM~6420202
> *wheres ogcaddy when u need him, must be out cleaning his tools
> *



don't even get me started..."one hour using them, two hours cleaning them"....classic


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 22 2006, 05:50 PM~6420245
> *did you weld your pumps to the rack then?
> *


yea i have this special tuna core welding wire that will weld aluminum to steel.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 22 2006, 05:47 PM~6420550
> *yea i have this special tuna core welding wire that will weld aluminum to steel.
> *


muggyweld.com you can weld any kind of metal to any other metal no problem check out their videos each weld has upto 1600 pounds of presure per inch


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

so yall sayin dis aint a lowrider cuz its on bags i dont get yall :uh:


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: This is one of the reasons I bought a glasshouse. I love this car.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2006, 02:19 PM~6419579
> *:biggrin:  It certainly is.... You can thank Tru Dawg for this one.
> *


You're welcome. 
BTW those are all very nice cars you posted up with bags. The chrome, custom paint, and fabrications are all a testiment of the owners will, desire, and dedication. I'm questioning cats who have stock rides, w/ a bolt on air-ride kit. and wires. Sure It looks like a lowrider, but are you a Die-hard lowrider in this shit for the long run?
Look obviously to each is own, and a persons ride is their perogative. Yes lowiding is changing and evolving, the super nice rides you posted on air is evident of that. But I give out points for effort, and the more effort you put into your ride then the more I consider yourself a true lowrider
I'm not here to hate, I love all you guys, and some of you have very nice rides. Junk goes both ways wether it be hydros or bags. 
I wish i would have worded this topic differently so it wouldn't have come off as confrontational
Here's a frame off bagged ride. I commend his effort, and consider him a die-hard.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 22 2006, 07:07 PM~6420985
> *You're welcome.
> BTW those are all very nice cars you posted up with bags. The chrome, custom paint, and fabrications are all a testiment of the owners will, desire, and dedication. I'm questioning cats who have stock rides, w/ a bolt on air-ride kit. and wires. Sure It looks like a lowrider, but are you a Die-hard lowrider in this shit for the long run?
> Look obviously to each is own, and a persons ride is their perogative. Yes lowiding is changing and evolving, the super nice rides you posted on air is evident of that. But I give out points for effort, and the more effort you put into your ride then the more I consider yourself a true lowrider
> ...


  

Hey I love good topics, just be glad Dippinit wasnt here, it would already been locked or deleted. :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

bags are for civics and trucks and hot rods and for old timers that dont want to cut there car..most of them have intentions that one day they could put it back to stock and collect $$ ..i call them (investments) .... these days there are a hole lot of (investments) in lowriding ... witch is not a bad thing if your over 50 and have back problems lol...all and all ill cut and smash any thing i dont give a fuck


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouth_@Oct 19 2006, 11:02 PM~6405942
> *bags are for euro's and trucks. not your traditional lowrider like impala's etc.
> *


Yep.......That says it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dfe_58F64-U :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtl51603_@Oct 22 2006, 06:46 PM~6421639
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dfe_58F64-U  :0
> *


that shit is no where near lowriding.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2006, 10:56 PM~6422123
> *that shit is no where near lowriding.
> *


for real :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtl51603_@Oct 22 2006, 07:46 PM~6421639
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dfe_58F64-U  :0
> *


Fucking GAY


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Oct 20 2006, 01:34 AM~6405815
> *NOT TRUE... THATS WHY THEY MAKE BOLT ON KITS... NO WELDING OR CUTTING INVOLVED....
> *



how do you run the hoses w/o cutting anything?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Oct 22 2006, 10:04 PM~6422205
> *how do you run the hoses w/o cutting anything?
> *


my guess is the same as an amp kit :tongue: 
a small hole in the firewall isn't cutting your car :biggrin:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

a car DO NOT NEED BAGS OR JUICE to be a LOWRIDER.so if it have bags thats a +.here is my LOWRIDER


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

I’m not dissing either of these two trucks because I know they were both built for one purpose and one purpose only and it takes a lot of engineering to do. 

But for those of you who say about the Toyota truck “that shit aint no where near lowriding” Is this?



At least the Toyota can get up and actually “LAY IT LOW”.




Both are and will be a part of lowriding. It doesnt matter how you get low its Getting LOW that counts.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

And for all of the people talking about bags just being “Bolt in” (Not true in all cars).

It is possible to have a bolt in hydraulic setup also. As long as you aren’t going to be hopping, three wheeling or have a bunch of batteries in the trunk it can be done. And done safely.

If you’re installing fast bags and are going to be trying to hop, three wheel or just clown around a lot, you should reinforce your frames and bag mounts also. The stress on the frame is the same as hydraulics. Try doing that with fast bags for a wile and see what breaks first.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1989ltc_@Oct 19 2006, 11:15 PM~6405642
> *i think bags are only good for those who dont want the trials and tribulations, iwas going to go with those but hydros are so much sweeter...and in my eyes do alot more..as with being a true lowrider i would say yes only for the fact the a lowrider actually means to modify suspension in order to go lower or higher as needed or when wanting to and bags do do that
> *



this is funny..he thinks a lowrider has something to do with how high your car is from the ground thats funny shit......is a culture way of life the cars just an expesssion... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i forgot about the question that shit was so funny..i would not PERSONALLY use air i a ride but it a question of preference...i think air would be alot better if it didnt sound like a bus when u dump it...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2006, 01:05 PM~6419304
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 23 2006, 02:28 AM~6423443
> *And for all of the people talking about bags just being “Bolt in” (Not true in all cars).
> 
> It is possible to have a bolt in hydraulic setup also. As long as you aren’t going to be hopping, three wheeling or have a bunch of batteries in the trunk it can be done. And done safely.
> ...


completely true! i had fast bags in my regal an thought why would you need renforcment with bags then after hoppin 14" all fours i ended up snappin my frame so bad that you could lift up on the front bumper an the fan would hit the shroud


lowriding is a way of life , you can be a lowrider from just yanking the springs out your shit an throwing some 13s on it.

dont be so closed minded if everyone thought that way in the 70s wed still be throwing cement bags in the trunk


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

To me lowriding is in my heart, its my lifestyle. i eat sleep and breath lowriding and all it has to offer.

air bags are just another step in lowriding.


its not what you have on your car that makes you a lowrider its who you are inside.

lowriding for me is the people and the cars, not how the car is setup.


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouth_@Oct 19 2006, 11:02 PM~6405942
> *bags are for euro's and trucks. not your traditional lowrider like impala's etc.
> *



well im puttin bags on my 63 impala and everyone who dont like it can kiss my fuckin ass, its still gonna have the chrome undies and shit, what makes me different is bags so now im not a lowrider ya'll are some ass backwards bitches grow the fuck up everyone has thier own opinion on shit and lets face it lowriding is lowriding regardless if you have HYDRAULICS AIRBAGS OR JUST LOWERED IT.........fuckin ass bags


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

The tension is high, but the meaning is low.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 23 2006, 07:05 AM~6424247
> *The tension is high, but the meaning is low.
> *


bagit, *****


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2006, 09:05 AM~6424251
> *bagit, *****
> *


Drop the top, by hand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2006, 06:30 PM~6421206
> *
> 
> Hey I love good topics, just be glad Dippinit wasnt here, it would already been locked or deleted.  :biggrin:
> *


I was having a Bob's burger with Andy, asking him how to install my top motor like this :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

i would never bag any thing i drive pumps and dumps for me


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 22 2006, 05:12 PM~6420704
> *so yall sayin dis aint a lowrider cuz its on bags i dont get yall :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


You could have the same kind of topic about having a blower on your 350. People do it to their lowriders, its just not a lowrider style modification. It doesnt mean your car isnt a lowrider, it just has some modifications to it that are not lowrider style. Look at this Impala, its an Impala with custom paint and some chrome on the under carriage. The only reason its not considered a lowrider is because of its SUSPENSION and choice of rims. I think if your car starts having too many of these non lowrider modifications, your car becomes something else.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 23 2006, 10:10 AM~6424914
> *You could have the same kind of topic about having a blower on your 350. People do it to their lowriders, its just not a lowrider style modification. It doesnt mean your car isnt a lowrider, it just has some modifications to it that are not lowrider style. Look at this Impala, its an Impala with custom paint and some chrome on the under carriage. The only reason its not considered a lowrider is because of its SUSPENSION and choice of rims. I think if your car starts having too many of these non lowrider modifications, your car becomes something else.
> 
> 
> ...


As long as it has a Dinsmore, it is OG Lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 23 2006, 10:14 AM~6424947
> *As long as it has a Dinsmore, it is OG Lowrider :biggrin:
> *


WOW!!!! all he has 2 do is install some airbags n it would b a nice lowrider


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 23 2006, 11:59 AM~6425796
> *WOW!!!! all he has 2 do is install some hydraulics n it would b a nice lowrider
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie as long as it has 13's or 14's it would be considered a traditional lowrider. When your cruising around if you don't hit your air bag switches no one would even know if you had air, hydro's or if it was just lowered. Now the 64 posted here is not a lowrider in any sense of the meaning of lowriders. This car is in the Donk, big wheel class of crusiers. No disrespect to donks or big wheel cars they just don't fall into what would be considered traditional lowrider cars.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

well i think if you are arguing the point of bags being "traditional"..then you should argue if a car is "traditional"..when i think of traditional i think of pre 70's cars juice and spokes...but now a days..i think as long as it is a big body car or truck with spokes air or juice..its a lowrider


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

I have both (hydraulics & bags) It really doesn't matter to me.




























I'M STILL LOWRIDING EITHER WAY


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Oct 23 2006, 03:06 PM~6426523
> *well i think if you are arguing the point of bags being "traditional"..then you should argue if a car is "traditional"..when i think of traditional i think of pre 70's cars juice and spokes...but now a days..i think as long as it is a big body car or truck with spokes air or juice..its a lowrider
> *


Like I said as long as it's riding on 13's - 14's. As far as traditional. I guess it would depend. I don't roll on spokes I roll on supremes, 14x6's. As far as being lifted. back in the day and to me that's late 60's early 70's most people didn't have hydro's and spokes weren't even around till the mid 70's. Just lowered car. some people put air shocks on in the back so they could lower and lift the back when needed. such as getting a ticket for too low, which was common in those days to get. So traditional can be a different point of view depending on who you talk with but one constant will be that you have to roll on 13's or 14's.. There are many 80's, 90's cars that would fit into the traditional catagory..

my current car..




My 2nd car from 1976..





My car from early 80's.. This car rolled hub caps on 520's and was built into a hopper and got up good for it's day..


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

i think supremes are truly the OGest of the OG :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

The Riv is looking good. uffin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

sick


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

i agree true lowriding is in the heart dosent even matter if it has air hydros 13 or 14s a true lowrider will stay at his boys house drinking beer helping him finish his car a true lowrider will stop and help a fellow lowrider when he needs a hand even if he is a stranger. and a true lowrider makes sacrafices to travel to other cities to show his love to other fellow lowriders ted wells joe ray kita the de albas these people are all true lowriders and their cars or setups really dont matter . i think most of you would help a fellow lowrider in need or would compliment a felllow lowrider on his car if you didnt know what kind of set up he had :biggrin: lowriding is a big ass family we will disagree on dumb ass shit but at the end of the day we are all the same


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 23 2006, 09:41 PM~6429243
> *The Riv is looking good. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck ya.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Dam NO is winning which is F*cking wrong It doesnt matter if you got hydraulics or bags


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Oct 23 2006, 09:08 PM~6429483
> *Dam NO is winning which is F*cking wrong It doesnt matter if you got hydraulics or bags
> *


Yea but you got over half who don't give a shit which leaves way less than half who think bags arn't Lowrider. AND I Bet you over half of those votes are from people who have Regals, Cutlass or anything after 75. and maybe another 10 percent who have a show car, but spend more money on registration than on gas. I rest my point.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

The Caddy is bagged. The Lincoln is going to be juiced. Both are lowriders.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes air ride is still loriding! Some just perfer a different ride, but it still lifts and lowers!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 23 2006, 08:47 PM~6429297
> *i agree true lowriding is in the heart dosent even matter if it has air hydros 13 or 14s a true lowrider will stay at his boys house drinking beer helping him finish his car a true lowrider will stop and help a fellow lowrider when he needs a hand even if he is a stranger. and a true lowrider makes sacrafices to travel to other cities to show his love to other fellow lowriders ted wells joe ray kita the de albas these people are all true lowriders and their cars or setups really dont matter . i think most of you would help a fellow lowrider in need or would compliment a felllow lowrider on his car if you didnt know what kind of set up he had  :biggrin: lowriding is a big ass family we will disagree on dumb ass shit but at the end of the day we are all the same
> *


I couldn't have said it better. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 23 2006, 08:47 PM~6429297
> *i agree true lowriding is in the heart dosent even matter if it has air hydros 13 or 14s a true lowrider will stay at his boys house drinking beer helping him finish his car a true lowrider will stop and help a fellow lowrider when he needs a hand even if he is a stranger. and a true lowrider makes sacrafices to travel to other cities to show his love to other fellow lowriders ted wells joe ray kita the de albas these people are all true lowriders and their cars or setups really dont matter . i think most of you would help a fellow lowrider in need or would compliment a felllow lowrider on his car if you didnt know what kind of set up he had  :biggrin: lowriding is a big ass family we will disagree on dumb ass shit but at the end of the day we are all the same
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

ooh i want to see pics of the bagged caddy the paint on it looks sick i love 2 tone paintjobs


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 22 2006, 12:37 AM~6417795
> *Ignorant and narrowminded.
> *


NO, I JUST DON'T GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 22 2006, 07:20 AM~6418489
> *when you say "bags are for ****" thats a diss not only to the character of a person but everything else that follows the person wich include their ride and the club they rep, so think about what you say. So alot of you dumb asses shut the fuck up cuz some of your homies tthat are in a lowrider club are also ridding on bags.
> *


IT DON'T MATTER I SAY IT TO THEIR FACE AS WELL AS MY MAN AND KIDS WE ALL HAVE OUR PREFERENCES, THATS JUST OURS CAN'T TAKE THE COMMENTS DON'T BE IN HERE..............


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Oct 24 2006, 10:18 PM~6437348
> *IT DON'T MATTER I SAY IT TO THEIR FACE AS WELL AS MY MAN AND KIDS WE ALL HAVE OUR PREFERENCES, THATS JUST OURS CAN'T TAKE THE COMMENTS DON'T BE IN HERE..............
> *


RO demands respect from all people but you really make your club sound like a bunch of ignorant people and i know for a fact that they are not, they are hard working and goal oriented. if airbagging wasnt true lowriding RO and other worldwide clubs would not even think about letting airbagged rides carry the plaque but they do.And i cant belive you blast on your people like that in the public eye. that really is lack of respect not only for you, but your family and the club you rep.And if your preferences dont match that of the club your in maybe you shouldnt be in it.


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 24 2006, 11:15 PM~6438582
> *RO demands respect from all people but you really make your club sound like a bunch of ignorant people and i know for a fact that they are not, they are hard working and goal oriented. if airbagging wasnt true lowriding RO and other worldwide clubs would not even think about letting airbagged rides carry the plaque but they do.And i cant belive you blast on your people like that in the public eye. that really is lack of respect not only for you, but your family and the club you rep.And if your preferences dont match that of the club your in maybe you shouldnt be in it.
> *


WHOS IGNORANT IF YOU READ MY SHIT I SAID ITS MY PREFERENCE AS WELL AS MY HUSBANDS TO HAVE A LIFTED CAR AND NOT A BAGGED ONE WHAT THE CLUB DOES TO EACHS OWN CAR IS THERE BUSINESS... IM TALKING ABOUT WHAT WE CHOOSE NOT EVERYONE ELSE. RO GETS THE RESPECT THEY GET BECAUSE WERE COOL PEEPS WITH EVERYONE...SO IF YOUR GOING TO HATE ON ME THATS YOUR CHOICE, I'M NOT IN HERE TO PLEASE YOU OR ANY OTHER PERSON, THATS MY CHOICE AND MY OPINION :ugh:


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

just reading all this shit makes me want to bag my ride just to piss allthe haters off...and i aint no *** i got a wife and kids...plus maybe some can afford bags and some can afford dros ...more power to any who can afford dros a good setup could run you 10000 easy..bags you might need a reinforce3ment and 2000 for the kit,,plus here soon i will bet that airbags will do three whell and all its just a matter of time...and from what i saw there were some sweet bagged cars and i dont think any of them cats are ****,,maybe your just a homofobe rapper trying to make a flow..


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1989ltc_@Oct 24 2006, 11:14 PM~6438871
> *just reading all this shit makes me want to bag my ride just to piss allthe haters off...and i aint no *** i got a wife and kids...plus maybe some can afford bags and some can afford dros ...more power to  any who can afford dros a good setup could run you 10000 easy..bags you might need a reinforce3ment and 2000 for the kit,,plus here soon i will bet  that airbags will do three whell and all its just a matter of time...and from what i saw there were some sweet bagged cars and i dont think any of them cats are ****,,maybe your just a homofobe rapper trying to make a flow..
> *


they're already hopping higher :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Oct 25 2006, 04:26 AM~6439300
> *they're already hopping higher :0
> *


Thats not hopping. They open a valve with 700 psi on the other side to throw a car into the air.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1989ltc_@Oct 25 2006, 12:14 AM~6438871
> *just reading all this shit makes me want to bag my ride just to piss allthe haters off...and i aint no *** i got a wife and kids...plus maybe some can afford bags and some can afford dros ...more power to  any who can afford dros a good setup could run you 10000 easy..bags you might need a reinforce3ment and 2000 for the kit,,plus here soon i will bet  that airbags will do three whell and all its just a matter of time...and from what i saw there were some sweet bagged cars and i dont think any of them cats are ****,,maybe your just a homofobe rapper trying to make a flow..
> *



Not quite. Most people are spending the same for lifts as bags


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I think it really does not matter how you raise or lower your lowrider. I know of a car club that say you must have hydros to be in that car club. For our car club its all about your personal prefference.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 25 2006, 03:20 PM~6443120
> *I think it really does not matter how you raise or lower your lowrider.  I know of a car club that say you must have hydros to be in that car club.  For our car club its all about your personal prefference.
> *



There you go. From an OG from an OG club :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 25 2006, 05:06 PM~6443019
> *Thats not hopping. They open a valve with 700 psi on the other side to throw a car into the air.
> *


how is that not hopping? but beyond that, how does hopping even have anything to do with lowriding?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 25 2006, 02:23 PM~6443147
> *There you go. From an OG from an OG club :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2006, 04:50 PM~6443803
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 24 2006, 08:14 PM~6435822
> *ooh i want to see pics of the bagged caddy the paint on it looks sick i love 2 tone paintjobs
> *


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

thaank you much just saw a convertable today while i was driving a truck for work


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

i think a couple of people are mixing up the question.....he's asking if your a *TRUE* lowrider or not if you have bags.... i believe yes you can be a lowrider with bags, but only a true lowrider has juice...

my personal definitions are* lowrider*= adjustable modified suspension, sittin low, 

*true lowrider*= JUICE, HOPPING, 3WHEELING, HIGH LOCK UP AND STILL LAYING LOW  

but thats just my opinon doesn't mean that its true....


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 25 2006, 10:39 PM~6445134
> *
> 
> true lowrider=  JUICE, HOPPING, 3WHEELING, HIGH LOCK UP AND STILL LAYING LOW
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 


at least you mentioned "LAYING LOW" :uh: :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 25 2006, 09:50 PM~6445217
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> at least you mentioned "LAYING LOW"  :uh:  :uh:
> *



like i said its *my *personal opinion..... i have a bagged 79c-10 short bed so its not like i'm hating on bags, just on certain vehicles .... its all about personal opinion


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

this is how i see it....


true(traditional)lowrider=juice

lowrider=everything else to sit low......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 25 2006, 09:31 PM~6445484
> *this is how i see it....
> true(traditional)lowrider=juice
> 
> ...


Well true traditional lowrider from back in the day hyrdo's weren't even that common? :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 25 2006, 11:00 PM~6445293
> *like i said its my personal opinion..... i have a bagged 79c-10 short bed so its not like i'm hating on bags, just on certain vehicles .... its all about personal opinion
> *


"HOPPING, 3WHEELING, HIGH LOCK UP" has nothing to do with "true lowriders" though, that was my only point.


I'm not gonna hate on bags, thats pointless. This topic is about, "is a car a real lowrider even when it has bags", the answer is simple. A "real" Lowrider builder/owner doesnt need permission to install/own airbags. If you "want" them, but are afraid what others might think, then that would take away the word "real".


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Would you roll this?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

BAGGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 26 2006, 01:01 AM~6446633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes right into my garage, and remove all the ugly black rubber and replace it with nice chrome springs. Very nice impala though.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 26 2006, 12:07 AM~6446672
> *Yes right into my garage, and remove all the ugly black rubber and replace it with nice chrome springs. Very nice impala though.
> *


With this car been bagged I roll it to Vegas all the time 

Dont get it twisted Hydros and Chevys are my LIFE,but bags do have there advantiges :biggrin:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 26 2006, 04:39 AM~6445543
> *Well true traditional lowrider from back in the day hyrdo's weren't even that common? :0
> *


x2 I think some people must think of traditional lowriding as what went on in the 90s hahaha

As long as its low and styled in a sense that makes you look at it as a lowrider thats enough for me.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2006, 08:56 PM~6416761
> *Truth of the matter is Air ride is here to stay, accept it as another method of getting low. There is nothing temporary about it for lowriding, temporary would be more or less loading your trunk with sandbags or heating your coils! Air ride definitely brings back that traditional aspect of lowriding, getting your ride as low as possible. When most traditionals nowadays don't even lay out and most have over extended a-arms and nose bleed lockups(Nothing traditional about that.)
> 
> More and more traditional cars are being built with the use of air and will continue to. Those who don't accept it, well, get over your ignorant and stubborn ways. Air ride has been around since the 1950's and has come a long way, Air ride is the "Universal Suspension" for today's automotive market accepted by Street Rodders, Lowriders, Choppers, Imports, Truckers and Mini Truckers.
> ...


Preach!

The thing that gets me about this topic is that several people say that bags are a shortcut, or easy way to get low, and that hydraulics are so much more expensive, then go on to post show-quality cars that have graced the pages of LRM. News flash: most people don't own cars that nice either. Those cars cost 10s of thousands of dollars to build, and you could put just as much into a bagged car. You can still chrome all the same shit. And quality air suspension components that are expected to perform are not cheap alternatives. You can sink a shitload of money into a ride no matter what type of suspension you run. You can buy a shitty off-the-shelf air setup for $1000, just as you can get a shitty off-the-shelf hydraulic setup for $795. It doesn't mean either one is worth a damn.

And don't act like every juiced ride is a showpiece either. For every 1 show car I see with hydraulics, I see another 10 that are so hacked they should be crushed and taken out of their misery. I've seen shitty welds, pumps bolted to the floor, batteries with no rack just flopping around, or batteries sitting on the floor with a threaded rod through the floor holding them in place. :uh: Tell me that isn't the easy way out.

Lowriding is what you put into it, what you give. I have a lot of respect for some of these very clean bagged rides. They're doing something different, and I appreciate that. Keep it up guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

im starting to think this is a touchy subject


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

i dont think this is a touchy subject unless you take things personal :biggrin: 

I used to be against bags when i first started hittin switches, but as i mature in the game i realize that its doesn't matter what you have as long as your ridin low.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 26 2006, 09:08 AM~6447814
> *i dont think this is a touchy subject unless you take things personal :biggrin:
> 
> I used to be against bags when i first started hittin switches, but as i mature in the game i realize that its doesn't matter what you have as long as your ridin low.....
> *



LOL


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Oct 26 2006, 08:50 AM~6447404
> *im starting to think this is a touchy subject
> *


seems like if you have/had bags it is.....lol
**For the record I DO believe that a true lowider can be someone w/ bags**
I just got no respect for the ones who plan ahead to unbolt their shit, put their ride back to stock to sell it


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

STOCK SUCKS!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 26 2006, 10:32 AM~6447951
> *STOCK SUCKS!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 26 2006, 07:13 AM~6447253
> *Preach!
> 
> The thing that gets me about this topic is that several people say that bags are a shortcut, or easy way to get low, and that hydraulics are so much more expensive, then go on to post show-quality cars that have graced the pages of LRM.  News flash: most people don't own cars that nice either.  Those cars cost 10s of thousands of dollars to build, and you could put just as much into a bagged car.  You can still chrome all the same shit.  And quality air suspension components that are expected to perform are not cheap alternatives.  You can sink a shitload of money into a ride no matter what type of suspension you run.  You can buy a shitty off-the-shelf air setup for $1000, just as you can get a shitty off-the-shelf hydraulic setup for $795.  It doesn't mean either one is worth a damn.
> ...


bag ***


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 25 2006, 11:58 PM~6446053
> *I'm not gonna hate on bags, thats pointless. *


BUY JASON BROWNING'S BOOK BITCH!











Man, I had to dig this one up from a few years back. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

You know, I didn't want to get rude on here, with all yall hydro hard talking bitches. Hydros are to hop, if you ain't doing that, you just need to shut yo bitch ass up. Cheap set up having motherfuckers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2006, 12:02 AM~6460386
> *BUY JASON BROWNING'S BOOK BITCH!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

for reals, it's shit like this that gives lowriding a bad name. How the f**k you gonna have lowriders talk s**t on other lowriders cause of a set-up. Air, jucie, Co2...you name it, guess what ! it makes the car go up and down the same f*****g way! I've had both and so what does that make me, a true lowriding ***? that is just straight bitch made for someone to say that air is for gay people. come on now, go to a hot rod show, i'm pretty sure you will not here some stupid ass drama like this. I get love from the Lowriding community and i have bags, does that make them gay too? 
Stop the fucking drama and get to the real shit, like why a chevy is better than a ford and imports suck ass......


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

My ride has bags :thumbsup: My next project is going to get baged also 48 chevy...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 27 2006, 09:57 PM~6460705
> *for reals, it's shit like this that gives lowriding a bad name. How the f**k you gonna have lowriders talk s**t on other lowriders cause of a set-up. Air, jucie, Co2...you name it, guess what ! it makes the car go up and down the same f*****g way! I've had both and so what does that make me, a true lowriding ***? that is just straight bitch made for someone to say that air is for gay people. come on now, go to a hot rod show, i'm pretty sure you will not here some stupid ass drama like this. I get love from the Lowriding community and i have bags, does that make them gay too?
> Stop the fucking drama and get to the real shit, like why a chevy is better than a ford and imports suck ass......
> *


Ain't that the God dam truth.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

yes there are some clean ass rides with bags, and yes bags are here to stay...

but i still dont feel right baggin a traditional lowrider....to me its like wearing white after labor day...
you can do but it just aint right!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

white after labor day.....lol.....

Yea i feel you in a way, i belive the newer vechicles are better off bagged and the old schools juiced, but all in all, its lowriding


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 28 2006, 01:08 AM~6461078
> *white after labor day.....lol.....
> 
> Yea i feel you in a way, i belive the newer vechicles are better off bagged and the old schools juiced, but all in all, its lowriding
> *



agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 20 2006, 01:44 PM~6409447
> *And I'de say a true lowrider is the person, not the car.
> *


I agree 120%


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 20 2006, 12:11 AM~6405596
> *Just wondering if anyone thinks air-bags are a part of true lowriding. Is a true lowrider somoene who has or is willing to go through the trials and tribulations of having hydraulics? Are airbags strictly for people scared to cut their car, or just dont feel like putting up with the mess and maintence of hydros
> *


Will it hop w/bags???If not.... :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i used to not like bags on lowriders AT ALL! that was untill common sence stuck.

You see a ,60's impala rag on 13's ,ass dropped riding down the street, and flip out on such a nice lolow. Then see it parked at the show that weekend only to find out it has bags,,what person is gonna say "ohh, wait a minute those are bags, this isnt a lowrider anymore"

with that being said ,,jumps still get a couple more points in my book. maily because of the highly custom able setup styles. And it just takes more balls to cut a car.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm pretty much into tradition...pumps and dumps. But to define lowriding clearly, One can say if it's dropped it can be considered a lowrider. Just my 1 cent worth, can't afford 2.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Oct 29 2006, 05:53 PM~6468051
> *Will it hop w/bags???If not.... :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I have both and I like both. I hop my lincoln all day long down the road...and my Caddy rides smooth close to the ground. Its stupid to even question bags or hydraulics for real. Shit alot of fools with hydraulics these days dont even sit low. :ugh:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I would say the only thing that wouldnt make a lowrider a lowrider would be the wheels. Only 13x7's or 14x7's


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

they can be a lowrider if they on 13''s, but i will think the owner was a pussy uffin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

No. Air IS for those scared to cut their cars but arent afraid to destroy it by draggin it. :uh:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

if the car is lowered, and looks like a car from compton, than it is a lo-lo, no matter if its on air or fluid.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 21 2007, 07:21 PM~7744323
> *if the car is lowered, and looks like a car from compton, than it is a lo-lo, no matter if its on air or fluid.
> *


if thats the case then all i got to do is a slap some 13s on this and call it a day


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 21 2007, 08:21 PM~7744323
> *if the car is lowered, and looks like a car from compton, than it is a lo-lo, no matter if its on air or fluid.
> *


Is that a verse out of the bible? :uh:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

anything that is low..is a lowrider


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Apr 21 2007, 09:21 PM~7744658
> *anything that is low..is a lowrider
> *


Nope it would be a lowered vehicle :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

NA AIR BAGS ARE AIR BAGS. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

riding low..dont make you a lowrider. 

mini-truckers ride low,ricers ride low, hot rodders ride low.. lowriders live low its an issue of of style and culture, not distance to ground. get it straight


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Oct 19 2006, 11:34 PM~6405815
> *NOT TRUE... THATS WHY THEY MAKE BOLT ON KITS... NO WELDING OR CUTTING INVOLVED....
> *



yes but if you lay frame then wat da difference homie this is like sayin if you ain't running custom wrapped velour interior like the OG riderz did but LV then u ain't a lowrider u a baller. wat da problem iz, peeps want to put so many rulez and labels on this type topic chit that we make ourselves enemies :uh: just amazes me sometimes wat peeps will think of to alienate another group of their own hobby or lifestyle for most and then want every1 to get along...my 2 iz all


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2006, 10:29 PM~6405764
> *just bag it homie do your thing fuck what everyoneels thinks uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



for realz........... what this guy said :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Drs2288 (Aug 1, 2005)

I dont think it would be a lowrider but everyone has their opinions


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

To be... Or not to be?
That is the question.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

<font size="5">



.....WATCH AND LEARN.....ARE U SERIOS BAGZ.....WTF.....LEAVE BAGZ FOR ****.........SO THEY SAY....:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WATCH AND LEARN..TRUE LOWRIDING IS JUICE..PERIOD......END THIS DUMB TOPIC ABOUT AIR


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Chicago-n said:


> To be... Or not to be?
> That is the question.


Damm u wre bored lol


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Air bags ,hydros, lowering spring ,blocks , cut the springs ,lowriding is riding low and slow so yes it is homie don't let no one get you down ....air bags are simply cleaner and less things in ur trunk..uffin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

they do the same as hydraulics raise and lower the car so yes


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT for stock


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Hydros you could dip hit the switch nothing says Lowrider more than hydros the sound the motors make when lockin it up no bullshit compressor noises or air leaks so yea hydros all the way


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

67 chevy impala said:


> Air bags ,hydros, lowering spring ,blocks , cut the springs ,lowriding is riding low and slow so yes it is homie don't let no one get you down ....air bags are simply cleaner and less things in ur trunk..uffin:


and a lot lighter


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> and a lot lighter


can legally get away with them as theyre not fire hazards, can use the for mobility reasons excuse. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Hydros you could dip hit the switch nothing says Lowrider more than hydros the sound the motors make when lockin it up no bullshit compressor noises or air leaks so yea hydros all the way


Hydros leak too dumbass, you blow a hose on a street all you do is fuck everones drive home up because they have to do a cleanup. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Is a candy 6-foe with a 4 pump set up, sitting an inch off the ground but ridin on 24in Ds a lowrider?

Who in here fell in love with lowridin cause they saw somebody hit their airbags? 

I GOTTA GO CAUSE I GOT ME A DROP TOP AND IF I RELEASE MY VALVES I CAN MAKE THAT ASS DROP...


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

If throwing heavy rocks in your trunk to lower your car is considered lowriding then bags should also be..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Is a candy 6-foe with a 4 pump set up, sitting an inch off the ground but ridin on 24in Ds a lowrider?
> 
> Who in here fell in love with lowridin cause they saw somebody hit their airbags?
> 
> I GOTTA GO CAUSE I GOT ME A DROP TOP AND IF I RELEASE MY VALVES I CAN MAKE THAT ASS DROP...



You actin like he said "I gotta go cause I got me a drop top, n if I release the fluid from my my hydraulic dump valves(cause theyre valves too!!) I can make the ass drop"


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Come on dog, you know if you hear anybody say anything about hittin a switch, automatically you're going to think about hydraulics. But if you like bags its cool get your ride on... psst psst psssst


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

... While you're right, bags are here now. I used to be HELLA oro bag. Juice took my heart back though.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

I've had both before. I currently have bags in my Monte because of trunk room (gotta bring the stroller and lawn chairs and cooler for the family) I wanted to keep my stock Rally rims so I can throw those on in the winter. Up here in the Bay Area, Muscle Cars are HUGE so now I have the best of both worlds. I like being able to roll with my Muscle Car folks and I love cruising with my club. I get it though, old school hardcore Lowriders will take Juice over Air anyday. So would I but not for this particular car though. Trust me, I get shit from my club members all the time about having Air. Once they hear me out as of why I did it then all is forgiven and I'm off the hook haha! Plus my air system is pretty bad ass. But I do prefer Juice over Air.....just not in my current project. My next ride will have Juice for sure. I made sure to put silencers on my valves. I hate that fuckin "psssssst psssssssssst" sound!! Dont really care about the compressor sound. I have 4 of them and it helps as white noise to put my son to sleep while I'm cruising haha! I respect everyone's opinion........except to those that talk shit and don't have a car......:shh:


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

ciscosfc said:


> I've had both before. I currently have bags in my Monte because of trunk room (gotta bring the stroller and lawn chairs and cooler for the family) I wanted to keep my stock Rally rims so I can throw those on in the winter. Up here in the Bay Area, Muscle Cars are HUGE so now I have the best of both worlds. I like being able to roll with my Muscle Car folks and I love cruising with my club. I get it though, old school hardcore Lowriders will take Juice over Air anyday. So would I but not for this particular car though. Trust me, I get shit from my club members all the time about having Air. Once they hear me out as of why I did it then all is forgiven and I'm off the hook haha! Plus my air system is pretty bad ass. But I do prefer Juice over Air.....just not in my current project. My next ride will have Juice for sure. I made sure to put silencers on my valves. I hate that fuckin "psssssst psssssssssst" sound!! Dont really care about the compressor sound. I have 4 of them and it helps as white noise to put my son to sleep while I'm cruising haha! I respect everyone's opinion........except to those that talk shit and don't have a car......:shh:


How much did your air ride system cost with installation?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i have both, bags and hydraulics. bags in my 59




its loud because I didn't have the motors bolted down yet, its a lot quieter now. and hydraulics on my 65 




my 65 ive taken out a lot, my 59 because its not done not as much. both go up and down but having both I realized the difference is huge. and in my opinion hydraulics are better. the feel, the drive, the lift, you don't get that from airbags no matter how fast they are or how high they go. when ive taken my cars out, people notice them and look, but when I hit the switch on the bags in my 59 theyre like o that's cool, it has bags. but when I hit the switch on my 65, and they hear that swooop, theyre like o shit! hit the switch! totally different reaction and even though the 59 is nicer, the 65 is cooler. 
also everytime I hit the switch on the 59, I have to give it a few seconds to let the pressure build again or else itll lift slow. with hydraulics the juice is right there no waiting. I had a guy pull up on me in my 65 in an el camino at the mall by my house. I had the front locked up and the ass on the ground and he pulled up next to me it was a clean el camino. he popped his front up then the back and made it go side to side and danced it alittle. I was just watching it was cool. I just smiled and hit the back, locked it up from the back and it went higher than his, and his own homie in his passenger seat said ohhh he got you hes got hydraulics and two guys across on the other side waiting for the light pointed at mine like yea he got you and all I did was hit the switch once, and when he heard my pumps scream he just sat there smiling. 
bags or hydraulics,its your ride do what makes you happy and to me they both make clean lowriders, but hydraulics are tradition and personally hydraulics are better. but bags do make lowriders just look at the pictures they posted already on here


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> i have both, bags and hydraulics. bags in my 59
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are beautiful rides bro!! You were featured on "Mi Vida Low" correct? You're right, you get noticed more with Hydros. Nothing beats the sound of the motor spinning. With bags it sounds like your blowing up ballons. haha! Maybe one day I'll switch over to juice. When my son gets older and I dont use my trunk as often, but for now Woopie Cushions will have to do. My set up is very fast. On a full tank the car gets off about a good 4-5inches, having the 4 compressors do help. You're lucky having 2 rides with 2 different set ups. Cool Videos!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks cisco. yea im featured in la vida low I was very honored to be in it. it turned out really good, did you get to see it? david is an excellent film maker he just wasn't able to have it up too long he was risking it getting pirated before it even aired on tv. yea cisco hydraulics are the best, but im not knocking bags that's why I bagged the 59 bags are cool too. just seemed alittle more convenient on that car especially since I spent so much and put so much time into getting the car to drive perfect and overhauled the whole underside and front end that I couldn't start cutting and welding down there. but I get my juice fix with my 65 so im good with both. if youre happy with bags stick with bags, whole point is to go up and down. and to some might be more convenient with less maintenance and less money spent with bags unlike hydraulics you have to swap solenoids, motors and batteries time to time. im a lowrider at heart, so my preference is hydraulics and is a big part of the heart of lowriding and will always be tradition. but take a look at the pictures posted on here, I have hydraulics but some of those bagged cars would beat mine at a lowrider show so bags do put it down. ill be done with all of my cars soon, ill make a video where Ill put my 65 and 59 side by side and have them go heads up till I run out of air and juice. and out here so cal it costs the same to bag or hydraulics. 2200 average to go 2 pump 4 dump 6 batteries 4 switches installed and 2200 to go 4 universal bags 4 manifold air valves, two viair 444 compressors 4 switches and a 5 gallon tank installed. same price and takes about the same time to install.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> How much did your air ride system cost with installation?


I had alot of other stuff done to it at one time. Frame Swap with powder coating, custom a-arm extensions and more components. For your basic set up (2-compressors 1-5gallon tank) with install might run up to $3k. Pretty much the same price for Hydros. I have 4-compressors and 2-5 gallon tanks on mines.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I dont know why people think Hydro's are so problematic? a two pump, 3 dump, 4 switch's and 6 battery set up is 
almost maintenance free. If your not acting crazy in the car.. (what?) O-rings, motor's and solenoids every blue 
moon.. I would only Bag something that is more of a Low-rod or pro touring type muscle car. like a chevelle or a 
60's malibu wagon.. But that's just me.. bottom line anything looks better slammed.


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

Could bags be better for daily driver?


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> Could bags be better for daily driver?


yes, I would say so. Its a smoother ride and you don't need to charge any batteries. I would recommend bags for a Daily for sure bro!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Is airbags low riding?

No.


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

ciscosfc said:


> yes, I would say so. Its a smoother ride and you don't need to charge any batteries. I would recommend bags for a Daily for sure bro!


I might just go with air bags since I will use this car for daily driving.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Blowinslow302
Have you even owned a juiced car do you even own a car get ahold of those dick suckers ******


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

509Rider said:


> In my opinion no, something about seeing an impala with bags that just pisses me off, I dont know why.



X2


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Come on dog, you know if you hear anybody say anything about hittin a switch, automatically you're going to think about hydraulics. But if you like bags its cool get your ride on... psst psst psssst


The asian cholos on born in east la. Pssss Pssss Psssss


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

EL ESE 67 said:


> The asian cholos on born in east la. Pssss Pssss Psssss


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> I've had both before. I currently have bags in my Monte because of trunk room (gotta bring the stroller and lawn chairs and cooler for the family) I wanted to keep my stock Rally rims so I can throw those on in the winter. Up here in the Bay Area, Muscle Cars are HUGE so now I have the best of both worlds. I like being able to roll with my Muscle Car folks and I love cruising with my club. I get it though, old school hardcore Lowriders will take Juice over Air anyday. So would I but not for this particular car though. Trust me, I get shit from my club members all the time about having Air. Once they hear me out as of why I did it then all is forgiven and I'm off the hook haha! Plus my air system is pretty bad ass. But I do prefer Juice over Air.....just not in my current project. My next ride will have Juice for sure. I made sure to put silencers on my valves. I hate that fuckin "psssssst psssssssssst" sound!! Dont really care about the compressor sound. I have 4 of them and it helps as white noise to put my son to sleep while I'm cruising haha! I respect everyone's opinion........except to those that talk shit and don't have a car......:shh:


as far as trunk space goes,if you get a simple set up,you can still have your trunk space.check out my hydraulic setup that still leaves plenty of trunk space.its the first adjustable suspension I have on any car and love it but am not saying its the only way to go.in fact I almost went with bags but some bag setups you have to "cut" just as much or more than hydraulics for the install.And as far as reliability goes use quality parts and the system should be trouble free


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Blowinslow302
> Have you even owned a juiced car do you even own a car get ahold of those dick suckers ******


says the rancholo


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

65ss said:


> as far as trunk space goes,if you get a simple set up,you can still have your trunk space.check out my hydraulic setup that still leaves plenty of trunk space.its the first adjustable suspension I have on any car and love it but am not saying its the only way to go.in fact I almost went with bags but some bag setups you have to "cut" just as much or more than hydraulics for the install.And as far as reliability goes use quality parts and the system should be trouble free


That's a very clean set up!! The trunk space in a first gen Monte is not that big. I'll most likely be switching over once my son gets a little older and I don't need to bring his stroller everywhere. I would want at least a 2 pump 6 batt set up. I'm happy with what I got though. I need the suspension performance when I'm keeping up with my Muscle Car folks. Kinda scary driving 90mi on the freeway with Juice. On air you float on the freeway doing 100. For me its more for performance. If I had an Impala or G-Body then I would have Juice. I like how have Optima Batteries in the rear behind the pumps. Real Cool!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Air bags are for **** ....





















































Is the common saying around this neck of the woods!


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

Can you just do 2 batteries using the dry cell batteries for example 2 power master d3100 witch have the output of 6 normal batteries and plus I already have a mechman 300 amp alternator that cost me 500. Wouldn't that be more than enough power for a 2 pump seup?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> says the rancholo


That's what I thought blowinslow


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

No. their for trucks or mini trucks. maybe even bombs. Air Bags are for People who cant afford the Real Deal.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LowSupreme84 said:


> No. their for trucks or mini trucks. maybe even bombs. Air Bags are for People who cant afford the Real Deal.


have you seen the cost of airbags? not to mention its gone digital.

the next big thing could be MagnaRide.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> have you seen the cost of airbags? not to mention its gone digital.
> 
> the next big thing could be MagnaRide.


X2 Some of the new shit out is crazy!!!! But great for performance an adjustabilty for whatever occasion.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

65ss said:


> as far as trunk space goes,if you get a simple set up,you can still have your trunk space.check out my hydraulic setup that still leaves plenty of trunk space.its the first adjustable suspension I have on any car and love it but am not saying its the only way to go.in fact I almost went with bags but some bag setups you have to "cut" just as much or more than hydraulics for the install.And as far as reliability goes use quality parts and the system should be trouble free


That's is beautiful! But only 2 battery's?


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> That's is beautiful! But only 2 battery's?


its all I need.


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

TRUDAWG said:


> Just wondering if anyone thinks air-bags are a part of true lowriding. Is a true lowrider somoene who has or is willing to go through the trials and tribulations of having hydraulics? Are airbags strictly for people scared to cut their car, or just dont feel like putting up with the mess and maintence of hydros


I think 100% that air is the way that the industry is going. Unless you are building a hopper.. Even as a hopper you can hook up a nitrogen tank.

But back to the topic.

Just because you are running air doesnt mean that you dont need or wont cut the car up.

Im not into just bolting on a "kit" and thinking you are a lowrider.

But if someone cuts the hell out of the cut fabricates a lot of stuff and runs air so it will lay flat on the ground..

That in my oppinion is respect.


----------



## Bigtones (Mar 24, 2013)

They are both considered lowriders it comes down to personal choice. I would prefer hydros, but they are still illegal in my state and i would end up building a show only car,Which I would never do theres no point in spending the time and money in a car you can't drive. So im forced to install Baggs which up untill 2 years ago was also considered illegal untill the city busses had them installed go figure.


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow my 80 year old Mexican buddy told me before he passed in a conversation similar to this that, if you want to be a real OG lowrider lay bricks under your bumpers, have a bunch of friends come over and sit on your car while you heat the springs. Spokes didn't come around till the mid 70s, hopping a tall boy was cool in the early days. The whole point of hydraulics in the beginning was just to be able to raise your car enough to avoid tickets, speed bumps, and steep driveways. To all the fuk nutz that say that aint OG you need to go back to lowrider school. As long as it's low and rocking 13s or 14s its a lowrider. Hydros and air are not traditional. You want traditional you gotta go to lowes and get some cement bags. But in the end it's about looking low. I like bags as much as I like hydros and I even love the cut and heated coil cars. Why because they're doing whatever they have to to be low. Why all the hate is on this site is weird to me. Next time you got to a show all you haters I want you to walk up to someone with bags in their car no matter how big or scary he may be and tell him he is a ****** for having bags. See what happens. Why do it here? As the investment deal well there are only so many of these old cars we like left. So preserving a few for future generations should not be a bad thing. Not every car needs to cut into oblivion. My .02 for what its worth and those that don't like it well that's your own fucking opinion and keep it to yourself if it aint positive.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

The same people that say bags are for **** are the people that will only build a g body, caddy, or impala cause its the cool thing to do. A lowrider is much more than the car. Build whatever you like and quit caring what anybody else thinks.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

On bags


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Q: Are bags still lowriding?
A: Are implants still nice to look at?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

To each its own but for me, it's nothing like riding on fluid. I've been amazed with lowriders since I was like 10 and the 1st opportunity and was blessed to be able to afford one, I built one. Like i said tho, to each its own but as long as I'm living I will be building a lowrider or have one in the garage cuz there's nothing like riding on fluid. Just my 2 pennies


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

66Caddykid said:


> Wow my 80 year old Mexican buddy told me before he passed in a conversation similar to this that, if you want to be a real OG lowrider lay bricks under your bumpers, have a bunch of friends come over and sit on your car while you heat the springs. Spokes didn't come around till the mid 70s, hopping a tall boy was cool in the early days. The whole point of hydraulics in the beginning was just to be able to raise your car enough to avoid tickets, speed bumps, and steep driveways. To all the fuk nutz that say that aint OG you need to go back to lowrider school. As long as it's low and rocking 13s or 14s its a lowrider. Hydros and air are not traditional. You want traditional you gotta go to lowes and get some cement bags. But in the end it's about looking low. I like bags as much as I like hydros and I even love the cut and heated coil cars. Why because they're doing whatever they have to to be low. Why all the hate is on this site is weird to me. Next time you got to a show all you haters I want you to walk up to someone with bags in their car no matter how big or scary he may be and tell him he is a ****** for having bags. See what happens. Why do it here? As the investment deal well there are only so many of these old cars we like left. So preserving a few for future generations should not be a bad thing. Not every car needs to cut into oblivion. My .02 for what its worth and those that don't like it well that's your own fucking opinion and keep it to yourself if it aint positive.



Lol, this is true though. But yes, you will still have those block heads still wanting to bags don't belong in lowriders. Who gives a shit. Then they get made cuz they might have a gbody with a primerd fender lifted with 2 pumps and and your low low is hell of alot cleaner and desireable but it's on bags.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Put a muffler on that annoying hissand it's good.


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

66Caddykid said:


> Wow my 80 year old Mexican buddy told me before he passed in a conversation similar to this that, if you want to be a real OG lowrider lay bricks under your bumpers, have a bunch of friends come over and sit on your car while you heat the springs. Spokes didn't come around till the mid 70s, hopping a tall boy was cool in the early days. The whole point of hydraulics in the beginning was just to be able to raise your car enough to avoid tickets, speed bumps, and steep driveways. To all the fuk nutz that say that aint OG you need to go back to lowrider school. As long as it's low and rocking 13s or 14s its a lowrider. Hydros and air are not traditional. You want traditional you gotta go to lowes and get some cement bags. But in the end it's about looking low. I like bags as much as I like hydros and I even love the cut and heated coil cars. Why because they're doing whatever they have to to be low. Why all the hate is on this site is weird to me. Next time you got to a show all you haters I want you to walk up to someone with bags in their car no matter how big or scary he may be and tell him he is a ****** for having bags. See what happens. Why do it here? As the investment deal well there are only so many of these old cars we like left. So preserving a few for future generations should not be a bad thing. Not every car needs to cut into oblivion. My .02 for what its worth and those that don't like it well that's your own fucking opinion and keep it to yourself if it aint positive.


 x2:h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Bagged


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Hot rod? Lowrider? Low-rodder? I dont care what people "label" my trokita its mine building it for a daily


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> Hot rod? Lowrider? Low-rodder? I dont care what people "label" my trokita its mine building it for a daily



That trk looking really good bro.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Hot rod? Lowrider? Low-rodder? I dont care
> what people "label" my trokita its mine building it for a daily


What made you go with bags over juice? Despite people saying you could build a dependable juice setup?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

johnnie65 said:


> That trk looking really good bro.


Thank you bro :thumbsup:


ATM_LAunitic said:


> What made you go with bags over juice? Despite people saying you could build a dependable juice setup?


 Ive had hydraulics in the past with a 54 trokita and some Ls montes and I don't miss it. I don't do shows or any lowrider events I just like to enjoy my cars so air ride works best for me. This is gonna be a daily driver as well


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

My 61 was bagged but only lasted for a few months took it out back to just slightly lowered.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Bagged


Watchala......


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

The generators sound cheesy, so does the hiss when they air out. If the generators and hiss were completely silent, they may be more appealing. A nice aircraft setup can't be faded - ever.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

tpimuncie said:


> My 61 was bagged but only lasted for a few months took it out back to just slightly lowered.


What happened?


----------



## low85eldog (Aug 2, 2011)

nisra said:


> What happened?


X2??


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

yetti said:


> The same people that say bags are for **** are the people that will only build a g body, caddy, or impala cause its the cool thing to do. A lowrider is much more than the car. Build whatever you like and quit caring what anybody else thinks.


Speak ﻿the truth


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

low85eldog said:


> X2??


I like to jump in my car and just take off with no worries, so sold them and bought a continental kit. I like my impala stock suspension truck looks sick on bags.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

People seem to be overly concerned about what other people think. Who gives a fuck. I daily drive my '64 impala, and I would never consider hydraulics. I want a good ride, and want to be able to lower my car as needed, and also don't want to have to modify my car in a way that is not easily undone. So bags are perfect for me. If I was into hopping or some shit like that, I would probably go with hydraulics. But for what I want out of my car, Hydraulics would not be beneficial in any way other than to impress other people who prefer that shit.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Exactly ^


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Bags are for lowriding as long as no one knows you have it. :x:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

This topic is redundant cause if you tell a ***** your car is juiced the first question they ask how high it hops, its typical riceboy behavior with a twist.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> This topic is redundant cause if you tell a ***** your car is juiced the first question they ask how high it hops, its typical riceboy behavior with a twist.


u r typically retarded


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

NFA Fabrication said:


> People seem to be overly concerned about what other people think. Who gives a fuck. I daily drive my '64 impala, and I would never consider hydraulics. I want a good ride, and want to be able to lower my car as needed, and also don't want to have to modify my car in a way that is not easily undone. So bags are perfect for me. If I was into hopping or some shit like that, I would probably go with hydraulics. But for what I want out of my car, Hydraulics would not be beneficial in any way other than to impress other people who prefer that shit.


I have hydraulics and it rides like stock.very nice ride.2 pumps 2 batteries stock cut coils shocks all around.same use as you no hopping.both do the same so they're both cool for me


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cant hear my compressor nor can ya hear any hissing.Just gotta know what your doing.Thats the first thing people bash on air ride about.An really its a simple fix.Same thing that woks say about dros ...hop it or 3 wheel.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

i wish this tread was in offtopic,,


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

65ss said:


> I have hydraulics and it rides like stock.very nice ride.2 pumps 2 batteries stock cut coils shocks all around.same use as you no hopping.both do the same so they're both cool for me


Dude, what was even the point in using hydraulics? I feel like you installed juice just to NOT get bashed for having bags. Unless you're on astros/cragars and laying FRAME, that light weight setup is pointless :dunno:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Dude, what was even the point in using hydraulics? I feel like you installed juice just to NOT get bashed for having bags. Unless you're on astros/cragars and laying FRAME, that light weight setup is pointless :dunno:


you got it my car was put together with the old school in mind (car is on rockets by the way).and no I didn't do it to not get bashed,matter of fact I almost went with bags but the build style dictated hydros.other reason that made me decide is some bag setups require just as much trunk space and also almost as much or more cutting than the setup I got.i could care less for the hopping and 3wheeling


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

65ss said:


> you got it my car was put together with the old school in mind (car is on rockets by the way).and no I didn't do it to not get bashed,matter of fact I almost went with bags but the build style dictated hydros.other reason that made me decide is some bag setups require just as much trunk space and also almost as much or more cutting than the setup I got.i could care less for the hopping and 3wheeling


You win. I feel like whatever will get a ride down on the ground is it. Period. Me personally? Juice. However, I can't down bags. A lot less money and hassle. Just keeping it real. Air Ride: Bolt on(for the most part) meaning any body with a tool set and a few power tools and basic mechanical knowledge can install it. What ya see is what ya get/need. 1100 will get you fbss and corners with air ride. Immediate plug and play. No money for rack metal, no money for noids, no money for batteries, no money for fluid or hoses, NONE of that. Now juice, you got stuff to buy even after you buy the setup and you need to have it professionally installed unless you have the welding skills to do so. Yet and still, the performance of juice is always a plus. As I'm sure you can see I wouldn't mind having a bagged ride at all.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

IS AIR HOCKEY..REAL HOCKEY......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> IS AIR HOCKEY..REAL HOCKEY......


Both are trying to get a puck down a floor :dunno:


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep. Get down however you can.


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Air bags r for square **** !!!! Low riders are hydros only homie ....


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bags are for **** Switches get bitches Jus sayin


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chaddubbs86 said:


> Bags are for **** Switches get bitches Jus sayin


Not according to La Mission lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chaddubbs86 said:


> Bags are for **** Switches get bitches Jus sayin


Makes sense given the average female lowrider groupie weughs in around 190-210lbs


----------



## funky 69 (Feb 4, 2013)

bags or juice let's cruise till the wheels fall off !


----------



## sweetcaddy (Feb 1, 2014)

funky 69 said:


> bags or juice let's cruise till the wheels fall off !


Very well said !!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowdoza (Jan 5, 2013)

My mom used to say if you have to ask then the answer is no...I'm just saying lol but for real low and slow no matter what bags or juice both look sweet and get the point across


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

H

















I bagged my 65 over 12 years ago and still going strong. I decided to bag it cuz I wanted something different. Didnt want to deal with leaking seal, fittings, mess of oil or continuous of charging batteries. I wasn't planning on hopping my car so put fast bag setup that allowed me to still have some fun. Regardless if u know what lowriding is about about....bags, hydros, stock or heated springs....then it don't matter...u know what the lowriding tradition is about.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

This is my daily driver, it is bagged. I don't care what other people classify my car as. It's a car, and I like it. If you don't consider it a "lowrider" because of it's suspension type, how could I possibly give a fuck? It's a word that means nothing to me. I built my car based on what I liked from reading lowrider magazine back in the 80's as a kid, and changed what I wanted to make the car practical for my daily driven needs. I put gas in this car, and do regular maintenance and oil changes, and would have no problem driving it across the country tomorrow. The biggest thing that bugs me about the lowrider scene is that no one seems to build the car for them, everyone is too concerned with what the other guy is doing, who gives a fuck?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NFA Fabrication said:


> This is my daily driver, it is bagged. I don't care what other people classify my car as. It's a car, and I like it. If you don't consider it a "lowrider" because of it's suspension type, how could I possibly give a fuck? It's a word that means nothing to me. I built my car based on what I liked from reading lowrider magazine back in the 80's as a kid, and changed what I wanted to make the car practical for my daily driven needs. I put gas in this car, and do regular maintenance and oil changes, and would have no problem driving it across the country tomorrow. The biggest thing that bugs me about the lowrider scene is that no one seems to build the car for them, everyone is too concerned with what the other guy is doing, who gives a fuck?



That's a clean daily.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

johnnie65 said:


> That's a clean daily.


Thanks! It's my only car too. You should see the look on peoples faces when you are bombing this shit around in the Seattle rain and snow year round. Life's too short to leave this shit in the garage!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Well... it ain't like you all use salt.
I wish we didn't


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> Well... it ain't like you all use salt.
> I wish we didn't


I have heard rumors that they may be using salt here soon. I hope it is just a rumor...


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I have heard rumors that they may be using salt here soon. I hope it is just a rumor...


I thought they were using a salt sand mix here since that storm we had a few years back.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

See more and more bag setups at shows. If it can lay low, you got my eyes on it. Bagged or hydros






bagged


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## boodro (May 18, 2013)

I'm a highrider cuz I like rollin locked up on all fours but bags or hydros I prefer to bounce on fluid but I think bags look clean too in the end just do what you want with your ride as long as you like it.


----------



## EP95 (Feb 22, 2014)

To me as long as it lays its lowriding, But Im not into hopping so take that as you will. But if you bag it get get some silencers on that bitch.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Fuck silencers, drop that bitch at 200 psi fast! :fool2:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

A lot of perros with the cone around their head in here...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

if it's your ride, than you decide.Do what you like...life ain't a team sport!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

I like both but hydros can be messy , Im doing a gbody ryt now and juice is mandatory !


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Either or.... but nothing gets attention when people hear the pumps


----------

